# php56-curl crashes Apache24



## balanga (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm trying to install Drupal's Commerce Kickstart and one of the requirements is php56-curl. When I install this Apache24 crashes. No error is logged, I just get an httpd.core dumped.
I cannot even run `<? phpinfo(); ?>`. If I delete it, everything is back to normal, except I can't proceed with the install of Commerce Kickstart.


----------



## balanga (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't what the problem was, but after upgrading to php7, everything installs and I can begin exploring Drupal's Commerce Kickstart which looks like a fantastic kit for building an online store...


----------

